# Bersa Thunder 9 vs. Kel-Tec PF9 or P11 for CC?



## jfrink2

Hi All,

What's your take on the Bersa Thunder 9 vs. Kel-Tec PF9 or P11 for CC? I'm looking for a pocket gun for CC that won't break the bank. I like the XD9 Sub Compact but it's a little pricey (and bulky for pocket carry but could be carried in an IWB holster).


----------



## bluehandgun

i like the 9uc. i am on the bersa board and NEVER hear any complaints about it and it is on my personal short list.

keltecs imho are of questionable quality. i will probably never own one.

that said, a 9uc is probably too big for pocket carry.

when i wanted a reasonably priced gun for cc, i bought a bersa thunder 380. i am very happy so far. it can be carried in a large pocket (cargo pants) in a pocket holster... also take a look at the bersa thunder 380 CC version, which is even smaller and easier to carry.


----------



## jfrink2

Bluehadgun,

Thanks for the feedback! I was looking at the Bersa .380 too but I hear that 9mm ammo is cheaper than .380 ammo. But I guess it's not that much difference in cost.


----------



## ander254

around here .380 ammo costs more than 40sw. i believe last i checked it was $18 or so for 50rds of WWB where 9mm can get for 100 WWB for that.


----------



## greenjeans

I have a Thunder .380 and a Kel-Tec P11. The Bersa is finished better and has a better trigger. The Kel-Tec is rougher, but holds 3 more rounds. I think the Kel-Tec is smaller than the Bersa 9 and comes with two magazines. My Bersa only came with one. The Kel-Tec has been 100% reliable and it has become my truck gun. For carry, I would probably pick the KT just because of size.


----------



## Longtooths

I have all three guns mentioned and for concealed carry I prefer the P11. My P11 has been ported and melted and is very comfortable. The Bersa Thunder has more edges and is uncomfortable to carry in my opinion. The pf9 rattles a bit and has a noticable kick. I am currently looking to sell mine as a matter of fact.


----------



## niadhf

longtooths,
I would certainly like to see a picture of all 3 sied by side, as it were. Sort of a comparison of width height lenght. Any chance you could accomadate?
Thanks


----------



## hps

Just trade my 380 thunder for the keltec p32 ,i could not stand that Bersa.
I also have the P11, with 3-4 hundred rounds through her and not one single hiccup thats why i bought another KT. and i hear that customer service is 2nd to none.


----------

